# what's the BEST tasting protein drink?



## bizz (May 12, 2003)

What's the BEST tasting protein drink? I mean the BEST, BEST. The closest to Nestle.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 12, 2003)

Vanilla ice cream (100% Whey) seems to be working for me since you can mix your berries in it..


----------



## Rob_NC (May 12, 2003)

Like Arnold says "if it tastes good, it ain't good for you".

Who cares what it tastes like as long as it works?


----------



## racoon02 (May 12, 2003)

Optimum 100% whey; chocolate.

Tastes decent(aka not dog crap) and works good.

Doesnt cost that mutch on top of that.


----------



## Rob_NC (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bizz *_
> What's the BEST tasting protein drink? I mean the BEST, BEST. The closest to Nestle.




You aren't going to find a protein powder that tastes like Nestle and still works as good as others that are almost as palatable.

Real BBers will drink swamp water if it will put muscle on.


----------



## Mudge (May 12, 2003)

Chug it, who cares what it tastes like as long as it doesn't totally suck.


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2003)

I personally like Biotest Grow if you like Vanilla and Labrada Peanut Butter Chocolate MRP's.


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2003)

Optimum is my fav

Vanilla
Chocolate
Chocolate Mint

Don't ever try the strawberry.    Trust me on this one


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by racoon02 *_
> Optimum 100% whey; chocolate.
> 
> Tastes decent(aka not dog crap) and works good.
> ...



i have used optimum, and nitro tech, but the protein i now strongly recommend is protein u.s.a.  
http://allsportsnutrition.com/listproducts.php?style=brand&value=PROTEIN USA, L.L.C.

10 pounds of protein that tastes as good as optimum and works as good or better, for only 37.99 (42.95 after shipping) ten pounds!  im starting to sound like a spammer though, but i highly recomend this.  nitro tech probably tastes the best of those three but its overpriced crap, i dont recomend it or anything else muscletech sells.


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: what's the BEST tasting protein drink?*



> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Real BBers will drink swamp water if it will put muscle on.



lol, thats a quote i think ill put on my weight room wall


----------



## PulsatingArt (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Optimum is my fav
> 
> Vanilla
> ...


damn, I thought the Strawberry was pretty decent!  I'll have to try the others on your recommendation.

Other than that, I like Iso-Pure Alpine Punch RTD, and Designer Protein Orange Blast (I think).  Tastes like a drink on the Beach.


----------



## kuso (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> Don't ever try the strawberry.    Trust me on this one




Coz it tastes like cats piss  

MRP`s I like labradas Mocha coffee


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2003)

I think it tastes like soap


----------



## TJohn (May 13, 2003)

HDT Pro blend 55 (swiss chocolate) YUM...

TJ


----------



## kuso (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> I think it tastes like soap



LOL.....either way, its not fit for human consumption


----------



## Twin Peak (May 13, 2003)

Figures Kuso knows what cat piss tastes like.

While I don't use it myself, from what I have heard the best TASTING protein is muscle milk.


----------



## kuso (May 13, 2003)

I had a traumatic experience as a child  JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!11

Actually, I have heard the same thing about mm


----------



## Robboe (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Chug it, who cares what it tastes like as long as it doesn't totally suck.




Exact-a-mundo.

Christ, i'd drink faeces if it had the nutritional values i was looking for.


Mmmm....FaecesTech


----------



## Robboe (May 13, 2003)

'Ang on a tick, guvnor - I believe i may have cracked that joke in the past.

Ah well.





> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I had a traumatic experience as a child  JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!11



I used to eat cat food when i was a kid.


And drink milk.


But mostly eat cat food.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Mmmm....FaecesTech



Would be an improvement.


----------



## kuso (May 13, 2003)

I think I`ve mentioned I tried dry dog food once....smelt great...didn`t taste like it smelt...


----------



## Robboe (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Would be an improvement.



And i imagine the nuts in it would aid in slowing digestion


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Optimum is my fav
> 
> Vanilla
> ...



 

I happen to like the optimum strawberry!  In fact, the bag i bought previous to this one was chocolate... and i was sooo tired of it after 10lbs!

Strawberry > Chocolate


----------



## Robboe (May 13, 2003)

On a more serious note, a really good protein powder that doesn't taste too sexy (like sour milk) is the vanilla ProPeptide.


----------



## Mudge (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> I think it tastes like soap



Oops, thats the laundry detergent    With the ProteinFactory stuff I've had I had never found a "good" tasting mix, definately liveable but nothing you'd liken to a shake at your local fast fewd restraunt, ergo I use tap water that isn't overly cold (to help mixing) and throw it in the blender then chug it, usually no stops for breathing.


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bizz *_
> What's the BEST tasting protein drink? I mean the BEST, BEST. The closest to Nestle.



IMO none.

If you hate protein drinks that much you could always eat protein bars, the Detour bar tastes pretty damn close to a Snickers!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 13, 2003)

Proteincustomizer.com has pretty good flavoring systems, at least the chocolate.  Mixes easily too.


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2003)

I use EAS Simply Whey Chocolate mixed with water and ice and I think it's fine.  

In fact, even my wife drinks it and she's pretty damn picky.


----------



## Rob_NC (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> In fact, even my wife drinks it and she's pretty damn picky.





Show me a female that isn't.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 13, 2003)

I drink HDT 5plus1 and Pro Blend in all flavors (except banana) and they taste fantastic (or I have convinced myself they do).  Like Prince, my wife drinks all three flavors and mixes them into our food, especially her great pancakes (ummm, pancakes!!!)


----------



## Twin Peak (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I use EAS Simply Whey Chocolate mixed with water and ice and I think it's fine.
> 
> In fact, even my wife drinks it and she's pretty damn picky.



My 14 month olds loved Customizer's chocolate whey with frozen strawberries.

Til my wife found out.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Show me a female that isn't.


My wife can't be.  She married me!


----------



## Rob_NC (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eskimo515 *_
> My wife can't be.  She married me!




...or maybe she IS. (give yourself some credit)


----------



## eskimo515 (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> ...or maybe she IS. (give yourself some credit)


Hell yeah.  Rob is my new best friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> My 14 month olds



Got twins there, TP? I've got almost 8 yo b/g twins. Double the fun!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Got twins there, TP? I've got almost 8 yo b/g twins. Double the fun!



Yes sir!  More like quadruple the fun!

Two boys, also fraternal.


----------



## PB&J (May 13, 2003)

I always Like champion nutiritions whey protein stack, chocolate. Tastes good even in water.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 13, 2003)

Hey Captain - b/g twins here  


And I think I've fallen in love with my new mrp vitapro chocolate.  Whips up to an almost mousse like consistancy and almost tastes like mousse too......aaaaahhhhhhh

And TP, I can't believe you gave your kiddos that!!!  Trying to get them in training a little early??


----------



## Twin Peak (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Hey Captain - b/g twins here
> 
> 
> ...



Hey they wanted some!  Its just good ole whey and whoel strawberries!  And I don't let them have junk food so....

Perhaps we should start a twins subforum???


----------



## Rob_NC (May 13, 2003)

No harm in giving kids a protein drink. My son won't eat meat, so a small shake is an alternative protein source for him.


----------



## jasonbrunt (May 13, 2003)

I just switched to Optimum's vanilla ice cream flavor and that is pretty tasty and it mixes good.  Of course EVERYTHING mixes pretty good in my blender...it has a kickstarter, 2-stroke engine and a sweet exhaust system!!!!!!!!

snap your fingers...snap your neck.


----------



## sara (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eskimo515 *_
> I drink HDT 5plus1 and Pro Blend in all flavors (except banana) and they taste fantastic (or I have convinced myself they do).  Like Prince, my wife drinks all three flavors and mixes them into our food, especially her great pancakes (ummm, pancakes!!!)


 
I agree with you on that! pro-rated protein is the bomb! 
I get it from costco for $ 17 ( 5lbs)


----------



## IronRhino (May 13, 2003)

*Best tasting protein*

The best tasting protein product I've come across has to be the line of MUSCLE MILK proteins.  Just think of it, with flavors like Root Beer, Blueberries/Cream, cookies/cream, how could you go wrong. 

I'll take issue with the observation dismissing taste levels.  With all the competition among producers, there is no reason to settle for a foul tasting product any more.


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> My 14 month olds loved Customizer's chocolate whey with frozen strawberries.
> 
> Til my wife found out.



  When are you going to start taking them to they gym with you.


----------



## Rob_NC (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Best tasting protein*



> _*Originally posted by IronRhino *_
> 
> 
> I'll take issue with the observation dismissing taste levels.  With all the competition among producers, there is no reason to settle for a foul tasting product any more.




And I'll take issue with your statement. Straight whey powders are going to be bad no matter what the brand, but when you start blending with other ingredients such as hydrolyzed whey, the taste will definitely change. So, it all depends on your needs. If you demand super nutrition, you'll have to put up with some less than pleasing taste. Or pack it full of unnecessary flavor improvers.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> When are you going to start taking them to they gym with you.



I'll get them on a push/pull bodyweight routine, after their second birthday.


----------



## sara (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Triple Threat (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Hey Captain - b/g twins here
> 
> And TP, I can't believe you gave your kiddos that!!!



Hi CourtQueen. How old are yours?

As for giving kids protein drinks, my son loves vanilla NyTro Pro, while my daughter is partial to chocolate Met-Rx.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 14, 2003)

Hi Captain - mine are 23 months YIKES


----------



## Rob_NC (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Hi Captain - mine are 23 months YIKES




You will be in my prayers.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 14, 2003)

Thanks - but I would prefer a babysitter over prayers


----------



## PulsatingArt (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> I think it tastes like soap


you must be a potty mouth
  every time you swear, do you have to drink strawberry optimum?  J/K


----------



## bizz (May 17, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions and recommendations. I've tasted Met-Rx so far and I didn't like it. I don't want to waste tons of money buying products I don't like that's why I'm asking for recommendations.


----------



## BillMeans (Nov 11, 2012)

ViSalus Sciences Vi-Shape Nutritional Shake Mix, because you can mix with anything you love. I have more articles on protein shake for breakfast at my website (snip)


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow, this is an old thread...

I love Syntha-6. Chocolate peanut butter, vanilla ice cream, banana. They even have chocolate cake batter and cookies and cream but I've never tried those.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Nov 11, 2012)

Allmax Whey
I am very sensitive to the taste of protein powders due to them being loaded with artificial sweeteners to keep the calories low but this one has been the only one I actually enjoy drinking.  Strawberry and Vanilla are my fav.


----------



## gamma (Nov 11, 2012)

super ole , myofusion is by far the best tasting stuff I have ran a cross


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 11, 2012)

Vegetarian Semen according to this article:

[h=3]Semen Composition[/h]  [h=4]Protein[/h]  Semen contains both albumin (a protein structure) and free amino  acids. The proteins come from the prostate whereas the amino acids from  the seminal vesicles.[SUP][2][/SUP]  A review of several studies found the average amount to be 5040mg/100mL  whereas albumin consisted of 1550mg of the 5040mg. Although an overall  percentage is impossible to calculate due to varying specific gravities  of semen and protein content[SUP][3][/SUP] it is close to 50% protein by weight.
  [h=4]Other substrates and properties[/h]  There is about 2-5mg of fructose per mL seminal fluid[SUP][4][/SUP] and appears to be higher in men who are more fertile.[SUP][5][/SUP] Fructose is there as a fuel supply for sperm cells, and without fructose infertility would result.[SUP][6][/SUP] Breakdown of fructose via fructolysis (for energy consumption) may result in lactic acid production.[SUP][7][/SUP]
  Semen is slightly alkaline, although varying significantly between  7.26 and 8.47; the fluctuation is due to varying content of citric acid,  which ranges from 304mg/100mL to 678mg/100mL.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][8][/SUP]
  The main three catecholamines (adrenaline, noradrenaline, dopamine)  are also present in semen; their levels tend to correlate with  beneficial semen parameters such as sperm count, motility and general  fertility.[SUP][9][/SUP][SUP][10][/SUP] This also applies to the neurotransmitter D-Aspartic Acid which is found in semen.[SUP][11][/SUP]


[h=3]Semen Taste[/h]  [h=4]Diet and Vegetarians[/h]  It has been 'reported' (the mother of all anecdotes) that vegetarian  men are 'sweeter' than their omnivorous counterparts. Consumption of  meat is associated with higher levels of uric acid/urate in the blood[SUP][12][/SUP] and, relative to meat consumption, serum uric acid is lower in vegetarians.[SUP][13][/SUP]  Similar to its effects in the blood, uric acid is also an anti-oxidant  found in semen to protect the sperm from oxidative damage and thus it  exists in sperm[SUP][14][/SUP][SUP][15][/SUP] displaying a correlation with serum levels.[SUP][16][/SUP] Semen also displays a high Xanthine content, which is a structurally related compound to Uric Acid.[SUP][17][/SUP]  This structural class, the xanthine-related molecules, are used as a  research standard for the oral perception of bitter, such as  6-n-propylthiouracil (PROP)[SUP][18][/SUP] and Caffeine.[SUP][19][/SUP]  It is highly possible that a vegetarian diet results in reduced levels  of uric acid in the semen, and the reduction in perceived bitterness  allows an enhancement of the perceived sweetness from semen's fructose  content (slightly sweeter than table sugar on a gram per gram basis).


----------



## Curt James (Nov 11, 2012)

Some of my favorites include IronMagLabs whey isolate, especially the Dutch Chocolate; Species Nutrition whey isolate, their best is Vanilla Peanut Butter; and pretty much any of the ON offerings.


----------



## SamuelSamson (Nov 14, 2012)

Optimum Nurition: Chocolate Coconut = best flavour I've come across.

No, I'm not affiliated with Optimum Nutrition at all.

Here's the ultimate shake using this protein powder.

2x scoops of Optimum Nurition: Chocolate Coconut. 
1/2 cup ice
100g blueberries (fresh or frozen)
1 banana
200ml light milk
30g rolled oats (optional)
15g honey (optional)
dash of cinnamon (optional)

Blend all ingredients together on ice setting (to crush the frozen stuff) for about 10 seconds, then liquify (high setting) for 1 or 2 minutes. This is shake is BADASS. My favourite  

Enjoy


----------



## gopro (Nov 15, 2012)

IMO Giant Sports Chocolate flavor.


----------



## bheart (Nov 15, 2012)

The very best I've ever tasted would have to be "Up Your Mass" - CinnaBun flavor!  

Low Carb - Iso-100 "Vanilla"

ON - Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 15, 2012)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy Muscle Pharm Combat Powder Cheap! Mixes easliy and taste amazing. Use ORBIT109 for 10% off.


----------



## pilip99 (Nov 17, 2012)

good stuff packers! i tried a sample of that stuff, and its actually not too bad!


----------



## ChickDiesel (Nov 27, 2012)

bizz said:


> What's the BEST tasting protein drink? I mean the BEST, BEST. The closest to Nestle.



Depends on the flavor.   It's pretty tough to match chocolate and vanilla flavors...Some powders cam taste sweeter than others which make them pretty decent to use for baking as well.  Currently i'm drinking Muscle Gauge Nutrition's Cake Batter Pure Whey.  It taste like a rich french vanilla, and I use it to bake with as well as a nice creamer substitute in my coffee.


----------



## A-team (Nov 27, 2012)

Surprised nobody mentioned Dymatize French vanilla 

the ice cream man is coming!!!


----------



## MrAvg (Dec 13, 2012)

Optimum Nutrition - Cookies and Cream or Banana


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 13, 2012)

MrAvg said:


> Optimum Nutrition - Cookies and Cream or Banana




^^^^^ Or double rich chocolate.   

Nice part about ON is you can blend it easily with a spoon or fork.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 13, 2012)

Used to be why gourmet chocolate peanut butter cup.  Like most products I become attached to... discontinued FML
~A


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 13, 2012)

Nectar peanut butter cup! We can't keep it on the shelves.


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 13, 2012)

Chocolate milk


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 13, 2012)

Protein 7 weve been over
This


----------



## nobody4u (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't know if it is the best to use. But the best tasting is Muscle Milk. I am very happy with that. if your diet is correct then it doesn't matter what you use. As long as you like the taste.


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 13, 2012)

Muscle milk is good but pro 7 tastes line carnation instant breakfast


----------



## nobody4u (Dec 13, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Muscle milk is good but pro 7 tastes line carnation instant breakfast



That sounds real nice. I sometimes take Vanilla Silk Soy milk and mix muscle milk Chocolate with fresh bananas and Some honey Creamy Peanut butter. POW POW POW Sick Shake taste amazing, Just don't put to much PB it will over power it in your pores all day. Done that one to many times lol  I do want to check out that pro 7.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 14, 2012)

I mix with unsweetened vanilla almond breeze and im gonna try the peanut butter cup flavor recommended ITT.

~A


----------



## jwood10 (Jan 5, 2013)

even though an almost 10 year old thread, but for anyone that likes smoothies needs to try optimum nutrition tropical fruit punch mixed with grape juice.  ive made all my lifting buddies believers.


----------



## gman10 (Jan 5, 2013)

Gaspari myofusion...vanilla


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 5, 2013)

A-team said:


> Surprised nobody mentioned Dymatize French vanilla
> 
> the ice cream man is coming!!!



Love the Dymatize proteins. All of them taste great. Same for ON. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 5, 2013)

I am going to stop myself from posting the most perverted answer possible.
You're welcome.


----------



## twitch712 (Jan 12, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Love the Dymatize proteins. All of them taste great. Same for ON.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


I agree with you dave236, dymatize is good.


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 12, 2013)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy MyoFusion Probiotic Cheap!


----------



## gopro (Jan 12, 2013)

You guys should really try Giant Protein. Truly delicious stuff.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 12, 2013)

Protein powder messes my stomach up. I can do NOW unflavored hydrolyzed Isolate. It's one of the only ones I can digest correctly. Best tasting IMO is Nectar Peanut Butter Cup.. Shit is awesome but fucks the stomach up! I'd rather drink high concentrated amino acids. We sell a shit ton of Dymatize ISO 100. Seems people like that the best for the last 5 years


----------



## nobody4u (Jan 13, 2013)

remake now I have been using Syntha 6--- That is truly good stuff all the way. Plus. It has helped me keep away the fat... Doesn't over fill me.. Good stuff


----------



## twotree (Jan 13, 2013)

i keep going back to Iso Sensation 93.  gotta be isolate


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 13, 2013)

grab a bag of IML whey


----------



## Swfl (Jan 13, 2013)

I buy unflavored bulk 40+lbs at a time kinda tasts like milk when mixed with water. its not great but the price is awsome.  For best taste I love Dymatize it has just about everyone beat in a price per lb for the flavor, or atleast it did last time I bought it.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 13, 2013)

aminos don't taste good so if you are looking for the best tasting protein I hope you plan on sacrificing some quality or expect sweeteners. I personally use 1st Phorm. a little expensive, low temp processed and their chocolate peanut butter is great.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 13, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> aminos don't taste good so if you are looking for the best tasting protein I hope you plan on sacrificing some quality or expect sweeteners. I personally use 1st Phorm. a little expensive, low temp processed and their chocolate peanut butter is great.



Aminocore Fruit Punch by Allmax Nutrition taste really good. About a buck a serving. IMO it's the best Amino product on the market!!!


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 13, 2013)

Allmax makes some quality stuff, i definitely disagree on the taste though. I tried every single flavor (our company carries allmax) and blue raspberry was by far the best. BUT we do all "taste" things differently.


----------



## bigOtto (Jan 14, 2013)

get the cheap protein powder at walmart or the grocery store. its all the same! i recommend vanilla, w/ milk ice. if you want put a 1/4 bannana and 1 strawberry in it. delicious!


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 14, 2013)

bigOtto said:


> get the cheap protein powder at walmart or the grocery store. its all the same! i recommend vanilla, w/ milk ice. if you want put a 1/4 bannana and 1 strawberry in it. delicious!



 All the same lol. Thx for the laugh. It's amazing how ignorant people are.


----------



## twotree (Jan 15, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> All the same lol. Thx for the laugh. It's amazing how ignorant people are.



this

Nothing like whey concentrate mixed with soy


----------



## BigAl22 (Jan 24, 2013)

Not sure if its the best but I like Monster Milk's Chocolate Peanut Butter


----------



## Scoooter (Jan 29, 2013)

Best Flavoring, period !   Cellucor COR Performance Whey.

I do not know how they acheived such an incredible flavoring scheme.

Cinnamon Swirl is like eating a cinabon.

Peanut butter marshmellow is like eating a peanut butter sandwhich.

I always mix in water and shake, their stuff mixes completely, no residue or clumps !!  note: when using milk extra shaking time is needed but you get the same great result.  I've tried alot of protein products, too many to list, I will say the inexpensive ones always gave me gas and left me feeling bloated.  There are no such issues with the blend used by Cellucor.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 29, 2013)

is taste more important than quality now?


----------



## Scoooter (Jan 29, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> is taste more important than quality now?



That could be a new thread...this one is Thread: what's the *BEST tasting* protein drink?


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 1, 2013)

bizz said:


> What's the BEST tasting protein drink? I mean the BEST, BEST. The closest to Nestle.



I really like the Gaspari chocolate.  If mixed in a blender with milk, it's just like a choc. shake.  I have it with breakfast every day! As well as after a workout.  
My boyfriend says the best ever he's had was Inkospor Whey protien. Chocolate.  Hummmmmmmm, never tried that one.
Smiles,
Gettinthere


----------



## F117A (Feb 2, 2013)

To me the best tasting stuff is the Muscle Milk Strawberries and Cream. The Vanilla one is pretty good too. 

2nd in line is the Lean Body MRP's. All their flavours are really good.


----------

